
Kinect breathes new life into respiratory assessment - Jerry2
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/news/microsoft146s_xbox_kinect
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/how-kinect-is-
he...](http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/how-kinect-is-helping-
people-to-breathe-1317704), which points to this.

